# New Betta



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I finally got my new male betta. He is sooo sooo gorgeous he is like red and purple and just beautiful. I think I am going to name him...Shang...or I dont know maybe a disney prince name...but i cant think of any.

Well...today I went to the petstore to get my betta. And we ended up seeing my aunt who was looking at adoptable cats. So I decided to go check them out too. I was looking into their cages and saw the most adorable six week old tortoiseshell kitten. JUST ADORABLE! I HAD to have her...so I asked my mom who said to ask my dad who said no...well...I guess I have a way of guilting people to get what I want...and my dad called back saying sure.YES!! GO ME I WON!!...lol...anyways I got my little kitten and took her home and named her Aurora Kitten...lol off of Sleeping Beauty (not the Kitten part). Well that was my day, just thought I might let you all know that...lol...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Lucky my dad doesnt want cats again so poor mom and I suffer without


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

lol...me and my dad are allergic...but daddy's girl's always get there way...lol.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol I'm so allergic that I don't even want one. I break out in hives...sigh. Congrats though, kittens are sooooo sweet.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Glad to know about your 2 additions...


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

glad you have soemthing other than fish lol my parents wont let me have guinea(spelling) pigs cause they say soemthing like they poop too much lol and they dont even know anything about them and they also say that a lone piranha like a red belly will bite your finger off LMAO


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

My sister found a 2-3 week old kitten in the road and we hand fed it every 3-4 hours (even at night) but we had to get rid of it because dad didn't want us to keep it and we didn't have time to feed it every 3-4 hours. It was sooo cute though. It was black with a white stomach, white paws, and blue eyes.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

So how'd you get rid of her? I know ASPCA is a good rganazation that the US has...


----------



## sisofafishlover (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh, congrats! Kittens are adorable! We have several liters every year! We have 2 house cats, and 4 barn cats, mum and dad won't let us keep most of the kittens, so we give them away, preferably to freinds and relatives! We have had 2 batches of kittens this year, 8 all together, and we kept one, named her Purrrfect! She is adorable! Lol, I'm alergic to cats, can't let my kitty on my bed, but I somehow manage (through luv!) to keep cats! And long haired ones at that! Good luck with Aurora, she sound adorable!


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I love Aurora Kitten...lol I named her that so I can call her kitten. But yeah she is a little fluff ball and loves getting into trouble...lol...OH! And guess what! Both of my males blew bubble nests...stubborn fish.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Awww that's so cool you talked you dad into letting you get a new kitten. I'm in the process of talking my mom into getting me one...any tips? Haha. And congrats on Shang. *If that's what you decide to call him* I hope he'll make a bubble nest for ya!


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I am pretty sure the only disney prince with a name other than prince charming was prince eric in little mermaid. well technically aladin became a prince so i guess he is a disney prince also. let me think. cinderella was prince charming. snow white may have been also. i dont remember sleeping beauty. but i can remember aladin and prince eric. so those are two options if you havent decided yet


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

The prince in Sleeping Beauty was named Prince Phillip.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

oh i didnt knowthat. i havent seen that one in a long time. hmm. oh well


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

It's been my sister's favorite movie since we were little. Now she's even got it on dvd and she still watches it all the time.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i am like that with alice in wonderland. i got it on dvd for my 18th bday. pretty weird but it has calming effects. i used to watch it at naptime at my grandmas. so now if i am stressed and cant sleep in goes alice


----------



## setxr (Aug 24, 2005)

congrats i also have a puppy ;D


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

4th Addition!! OMG!! I am going crazy with this betta thing...I just purchased a 4th betta today from walmart...a female blueish red humongous(SP?) female...so cute. But I think I stressed her out when I got her home...she has horizontal stripes now...poor fishy...:fish:


----------



## con771 (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrads on your new fish!
For so many people Betta's become an addiction. Their like Tattoos. Once you have one your already planning for your next!


----------



## con771 (Sep 5, 2005)

(I'm not fat! just really tall! lol)
LOL...Very Nice


----------

